# Getting rid of body lice



## dime

in case you dont know how to get rid of them here you go............

Be sure that you have a body liceinfestation. An infestation will cause severe itching in the area where the lice are located. There may be small marks that look like welts. There may also be redness and swelling around the area where the lice are feeding. Look for all of these symptoms, especially around the torso and neck. Once you have satisfied yourself that there is an infestation, continue to Step 2.

Step
2
Wash any dirty clothes that you have in your home. Body lice usually remain on clothing. Keep the clothes that you are currently wearing on. Wash any bedding in your home as well. All of these materials should be washed in hot water. Do not touch the clothes and bedding after you put them in the washing machine. It is ok if you have more than one load of laundry. Just make sure all of the clothing and bedding is at least in the laundry room.

Step
3
Remove the clothes you are currently wearing. Take a shower immediately. Make sure to wash all over your body to remove any body lice that may be present on your skin. Make sure you use a clean towel to dry off with. Put only clean clothes on.

Step
4
Take the clothes out of your washing machine and place them into the dryer. You should run the dryer on a high setting (at least 122 degrees F) for at least 30 minutes. If you do not have a dryer and usually hang out your clothes, then hang them out.

Step
5
Place the clothes you took off before your shower into the washing machine (along with any other bedding or clothes that weren't in your first load) and wash in hot water.

Step
6
Place the clothes and bedding from Step 5 into the dryer, once again on a high setting. Again, if you hang your clothes out to dry, then hang them out.

Step
7
Place all clothes from the dryer (if you used one) into your closet or clothes drawer. Replace all bedding if you haven't done so already. If you hung your clothes out to dry, bring them inside once they have dried. Press all of your clothes and bedding with a hot iron after bringing them inside from the clothesline. Place your clothes and bedding in their designated areas after ironing.

Step
8
Take prevention steps to stop future infestations. Body lice infestations are caused by direct contact with an infested person, their clothing, or their bedding. Avoid wearing other people's unwashed clothing or using their bed sheets/pillows/blankets. Also, avoid prolonged contact with an infested person


----------



## Dameon

I realized I had body lice because I actually found them in my clothes. Went to scratch an itch, felt a bug, grabbed it, and hey, it's lice. Got them from a friend that I wasn't in any prolonged contact with, just sleeping relatively near, but not even arm's reach. Still trying to figure that out.

I took a hands-on approach, took off my clothes, and hunted down the lice and killed them with my bare hands (they mostly hide in seams, easy to spot because they're large). Then I found their eggs and systematically crushed them between my fingernails. That was months ago, and no sign of them reoccurring. Wonderfully satisfyingly to get rid of the little bastards this way, if they're just in the clothes you're wearing. They only infested the shirt I had for my bottom layer, for some reason, probably because I hadn't taken my clothes off since I got them and my pants were too nasty even for lice to want to deal with. 'course, this solution would only work if you caught them early in the infestation, and if you do it you have to keep an eye out for lice you may have missed. You only have to miss one egg for them to start all over again. All in all, putting your stuff in the dryer is simpler, but if you're in the middle of nowhere, you have to use what solutions you have at your disposal.

Might as well add some extra info about lice to this thread:
Body lice will not infest your hair. They stick to your clothes (they don't actually live on your body). Head lice generally stick to your head. Genital lice, though, can move into your armpit hair, eyebrows, or the hair on your head.

Body lice are much bigger than the other two breeds.

Lice can survive up to 30 days without food if they've already gotten some of your blood. They can survive about 10 days without eating you.


----------



## L.C.

i heard that if you take 2 of the large lice from 2 different people and put them in a 40 cap they will fight. as for gettin, rid of em, dime said it all.


----------



## dime

yeah they do
it is fun to watch


----------



## Poking Victim

last time I had body lice I found eggs attached to my body hair
so I shaved offf my pubes and back hair when I took a shower
still had to pick some out of my chest and shit


----------



## bryanpaul

anyone got any advice on gettin rid of em if you got dreads..... my girlfreind's been battlin with the fuckers for a while now..... we,ve tried vineger and rubbing alcohol maybe we just didnt do it enough...me, all i gotta do is basically take showers and change and wash my clothes a couple times for a couple days......they dont seem to like me too much anyway ...but yeah dreads?


----------



## finn

Hairdryer them to death in dreads? If that doesn't work, you might have to bite the bullet: chop them off and boil them and then sew them back in.


----------



## dime

tie a plastic bag over your dreads for two weeks?


----------



## Poking Victim

dime said:


> tie a plastic bag over your dreads for two weeks?



hahaha
I don't think it's possible to seal them off, though
I had short dreads, only like a year of growth, and I doused them in two bottles of the shampoo I got from the Berkeley health clinic
did the trick


----------



## Beegod Santana

bryanpaul said:


> anyone got any advice on gettin rid of em if you got dreads.....



Fill a (clean) rig with bleach water and inject it into the dreads. Hope you like blondes.


----------



## marc

ive heard your supposed to put cayenne pepper in the rubbing alcohol


----------



## bryanpaul

cayenne pepper ??? ok , we'l just have a pepper spray fight... or provoke a cop........yeah pepper spray !!!...never tried it ,but i'm gonna have to say to all the buggered up hippies out there you should prolly scrub your infested areas with a coarse grit sandpaper then soak your clothes and body in sriracha and rubbing alcohol, then punch a cop in the dick.... no mo lice fo sho.........


----------



## Primitive

Me and my ex got rid of body lice using a lighter once. Just turn all clothes inside out and burn all eggs and any lice you see. Do this every night or everyother night til they eventually stop coming back. Im sure with one person itd be easier, took quite a while with two people though, but eventually they disappeared.


----------

